# Tire blew.....need help selecting new ones



## CrazyFace (Jul 19, 2006)

What's up guys. My front tire blew out on me yesterday. I also noticed a large gash in another tire, so I've decided to get 4 new tires. They only had 20,000 miles on them ('05)!

I know nothing about tires and I've read thru this forum but haven't found anything concrete. PLEASE HELP! This is a daily driver for me. I'd like to get a tire that wears well for the price but performance is obviously important as well. What do you recommend?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

CrazyFace said:


> What's up guys. My front tire blew out on me yesterday. I also noticed a large gash in another tire, so I've decided to get 4 new tires. They only had 20,000 miles on them ('05)!
> 
> I know nothing about tires and I've read thru this forum but haven't found anything concrete. PLEASE HELP! This is a daily driver for me. I'd like to get a tire that wears well for the price but performance is obviously important as well.  What do you recommend?


I will assume you are up to date on strut rub issues with 17" tires. You don't indicate what size tires you have. If you are not up to date on problems with the rub you may want to educate yourself on the history of strut rub incidents.

You state a front tire blew out at 20K and another has a gash in it. Check your front struts for any indication of rub marks on them. If you see evidence it is possible strut rub played a part in your tire blowing. It is documented others have experienced this. 

Not all of the cars have strut rub problems. It is possible yours doesn't. To look at the cause of the blow out, checking for strut rub is the first place to start. Should you see signs of strut rub. Get your front end aligned right away or you could experience failures on your new tires.

Also if you notice strut rub notify your dealer. They will inform you it is an alignment problem and may want to skirt the issue. Many strut rub problems were taken care of under warranty.

Many have reported their tires not lasting past the 20K mark so yours may have been worn to the point of replacement. 

As far as what tired to recommend. Choices vary from one to another you will get a variety of recommendations from people. If you want performance tires get w or y rated tires.


----------



## CrazyFace (Jul 19, 2006)

I am aware of the strut rub issue. Actually, only the front passenger side has visible strut rub (that's the tire that blew). The gash in the tire is on the outside of the wheel however, so I don't think strut rub caused the tire to blow. Although my alignment has been off for a few months now - as soon as I get new tires, an alignment is the next step I'll take.

I have stock 17" wheels. When I go to a tire site, I'll input year/make/model, and it spits out about 10 different wheels. Do you guys usually choose from this list or get something completely different? Thanks for any and all input.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

CrazyFace said:


> I am aware of the strut rub issue. Actually, only the front passenger side has visible strut rub (that's the tire that blew). The gash in the tire is on the outside of the wheel however, so I don't think strut rub caused the tire to blow. Although my alignment has been off for a few months now - as soon as I get new tires, an alignment is the next step I'll take.
> 
> I have stock 17" wheels. When I go to a tire site, I'll input year/make/model, and it spits out about 10 different wheels. Do you guys usually choose from this list or get something completely different? Thanks for any and all input.


Wheels? Or tires? Many check out and buy from tire rack then have the tires shipped to them. I have a replacement set of OEM's ready to install in the spring so I won't be going that route for some time.

For me, I would be checking out local tire places and getting prices and looking at the tire. I'd also ask them what they want to mount balance and install a set of tires I'd bring into them. After looking at and checking prices I would then shop for a set on a site like Tire Rack and ask a local dealer if they can match their price. If they can, then I'd get them locally.

As far as wheels..if you want wheels, others on here can help you more than I.


----------



## CrazyFace (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks Judge. Sorry for the confusion...tires are what I'm after.

I had no idea how drastically different the lifespan of tires were for different types of vehicles. I got new tires on my wife's jeep two years ago and they should last 60K+ easily.

I'll keep rooting around here and the net and come up with something.:confused I've got to make a decision very soon. Thanks.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You won't get the same lifespan out of performance tires as you would regular 40K passenger tires or LT tires. I would say 20-25K if taken care of would be about the normal life expectancy. Mine have just over 25.5K and even though I have had them rotated religiously at 5K intervals and the front always aligned there is some tread worn of on the insides on a couple. I have never smoked them. Maybe a little squeal here and there but :willy: 

There are some good tires out there from Coopers, to Goodyear, to Goodrich, to Michelins and Bridgestones. As an every day driver you'll want something for good water dissipation and snow. Others can recommend for you tires they have had success with. Whatever you decide get the right rated ones. :cheers


----------



## CrazyFace (Jul 19, 2006)

I've called around to a few places - new tires are expensive. I've heard anywhere from $20-$30 per tire to mount and balance and $70-$100 for alignment. That's an extra $200 out of pocket plus $500 for the tires themselves (roughly). OUCH! This is the first true hidden cost of owning a high performance vehicle that I've encountered. The wife won't be happy  .

Oh well, I can't wait to be back on the road!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

CrazyFace said:


> I've called around to a few places - new tires are expensive. I've heard anywhere from $20-$30 per tire to mount and balance and $70-$100 for alignment. That's an extra $200 out of pocket plus $500 for the tires themselves (roughly). OUCH! This is the first true hidden cost of owning a high performance vehicle that I've encountered. The wife won't be happy  .
> 
> Oh well, I can't wait to be back on the road!


Yes they are expensive. 100 for an alignment is high. My dealer wants 79.00 but I can find another place cheaper. My dealer also wants 76.00 to mount balance and install 4 new tires on the car.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Get General Exclaim UHPs through tires.com. They're cheap and are designed to last. No, they're not 60K to 75K Michelins or anything like that. You should get at least 20K -- but they're so inexpensive you won't have a problem replacing them.


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

I've been extremely happy with the BFG G-Force Sports both on my 1990 IROC-Z (245/50-ZR16)at $104 each and on my 1990 Cavalier Z24(215/45-ZR17, plus 1 size) at $107 each. Love the steering response improvement I've experienced on both cars specifically initial turn in. I'm going to put them on my 2006 GTO with 18". Great price at $138 each. Got both sets at Thetirerack.com http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=BFGoodrich&tireModel=g-Force+Sport&partnum=34WR8GFSP&vehicleSearch=true&fromCompare1=yes&place=0&speed_rating=Z&speed_rating=W&speed_rating=Y&speed_rating=(Y)&minSpeedRating=Z
I've been satisfied with their performance in the rain, too.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Check out Fussions at a Bridgestone/Firestone store or website


----------



## CrazyFace (Jul 19, 2006)

I think I'm going with these: http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...peed_rating=Y&speed_rating=Z&speed_rating=(Y). 

It's a daily driver for me so I need all season tires. Anyone have these?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Never heard of them....They sound OK..I don't see a mileage rating. The price is right. Tread pattern looks good and for what you are looking for they should do the job.


----------



## CrazyFace (Jul 19, 2006)

Actually ended up going with these....http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...speed_rating=Y&speed_rating=Z&speed_rating=(Y)


----------



## robscar (Oct 27, 2007)

I have recently found a link to a Car & Driver tire test of performance tires. I also think 1010tires has links to tire tests. C&D found the Goodyear F1 to be the best overall tire with great grip in the wet stuff. Pricey, but what isn't on a hi-po car.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

CrazyFace said:


> Actually ended up going with these....http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...speed_rating=Y&speed_rating=Z&speed_rating=(Y)


It looks like you're all set. Maybe this will give someone else an option to consider.

I put these on my GTO just before I sold it. They're Tire Rack's house tire. Avon is a UK based manufacturer. They were good cheap tires. Their ratings were decent and they felt no worse than the OEM tires. For a hundred bucks, you won't feel too bad sending them up in a white cloud.

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...ed_rating=Y&speed_rating=(Y)&minSpeedRating=Z

There are definitely better performance tires. The Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-D3 for instance is a great tire. But they cost twice as much and their soft tread compound means you'll be replacing them in about half the time.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I recommend the General Exclaim UHP's. They can be purchased from Tire Rack, delivered and mounted for $100/well! I am at 12,000 miles on my set and probably have 20% wear. They STICK and are great in dry and wet. There are several other threads in the forum with other recommendations for this tire. IMHO this is your best tire bang for your buck!


----------

